# Contest Voting Time



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok folks, our three Heresy Online modelling contests have all just finished up and polls have been set up in order for everyone to go vote on their favourite minis/conversions. Head over to the Paintathon Forum to place your votes.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Voting will finish on Thursday, January 8th folks so lets get those votes in.


----------

